# Cyriopagopus. sp caresheet



## leswatson (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi all, I`m hoping to aquire a female Cyriopagopus. sp "singapore blue" shortly, Just to up my knowlage of them would someone give me a few extra tips, ie best enclosures, temp/humidity, layout, substrate etc . Alot of info I`ve read seams to be contridicting so I`d sooner ask from someone who keeps them


----------



## icx120 (Apr 18, 2008)

leswatson said:


> Alot of info I`ve read seams to be contridicting so I`d sooner ask from someone who keeps them


This is exactly what I found from pet store information and caresheets - You're doing the right thing by asking the people here.

Sorry I can't give you any specific information, I'm only an amateur myself -.-


----------



## phormingochilus (Apr 18, 2008)

Check "Species info" on this site ;-)

http://asianarboreals.googlepages.com/asianarboreals

Regards
Søren


----------



## leswatson (Apr 18, 2008)

cheers guys


----------



## Merfolk (Apr 18, 2008)

According to that site, it's called Lampropelma violaceopes.

What the hell???  What's the real name of this???????????


----------



## phormingochilus (Apr 18, 2008)

The real name is Lampropelma violaceopes, as this is the species name given to this species in 1924 by Abraham ;-)

Regards
Søren


----------



## hairmetalspider (Apr 19, 2008)

phormingochilus said:


> The real name is Lampropelma violaceopes, as this is the species name given to this species in 1924 by Abraham ;-)
> 
> Regards
> Søren




Whose Abraham? I keep hearing this, someone elaborate.


----------



## hairmetalspider (Apr 19, 2008)

Also, isn't one a Singapore Blue and the other is a Singapore violet?


----------



## von_z (Apr 19, 2008)

hairmetalspider said:


> Also, isn't one a Singapore Blue and the other is a Singapore violet?


Correct, the Lampropelma is the Singapore Violet.


----------



## hairmetalspider (Apr 19, 2008)

von_z said:


> Correct, the Lampropelma is the Singapore Violet.


Ah. The above statement sounded like it was referring to a blue.


----------



## von_z (Apr 19, 2008)

hairmetalspider said:


> Ah. The above statement sounded like it was referring to a blue.


Yup, I think either the OP got the two confused, or maybe the website he was looking at did.


----------



## hairmetalspider (Apr 19, 2008)

von_z said:


> Yup, I think either the OP got the two confused, or maybe the website he was looking at did.


Now who the heck is Abraham?


----------



## von_z (Apr 19, 2008)

hairmetalspider said:


> Now who the heck is Abraham?


No freaking idea.


----------



## metallica (Apr 19, 2008)

the site was made by the poster. Lampropelma violaceopes is what we have in the hobby as Cyriopagopus sp"blue".

as for Abraham, he is the person who described the species in 1924.


----------



## von_z (Apr 19, 2008)

metallica said:


> the site was made by the poster. Lampropelma violaceopes is what we have in the hobby as Cyriopagopus sp"blue".
> 
> as for Abraham, he is the person who described the species in 1924.


I've seen them advertised as two separate species, and the pics don't look alike either.  Check out www.botarby8s.com or www.swiftinverts.com. 

As far as Abraham, obviously he's the person who described the species.  The question was who was he, as in some background information?


----------



## metallica (Apr 19, 2008)

botar and Kelly Swift are still using the hobby names. Volker von Wirth has seen the type of the Lampropelma violaceopes. he is certain that it is what we have in the hobby as Cyriopagopus sp"blue".

what is being sold as Lampropelma violaceopes (according to the description an arboreal spider) is in fact an undescribed burrowing spider.


----------



## von_z (Apr 19, 2008)

O.K. fair enough.


----------



## seanbond (Apr 19, 2008)

iv got both spiders and they are all sick! anyone ever ordered from asian arboreals before? they got some rare stuff..


----------



## Drachenjager (Apr 19, 2008)

seanbond said:


> iv got both spiders and they are all sick! anyone ever ordered from asian arboreals before? they got some rare stuff..


if they are sick , i would ask for a refund or replacement. but that just me.


----------



## seanbond (Apr 19, 2008)

Drachenjager said:


> if they are sick , i would ask for a refund or replacement. but that just me.


i kno u dont understand the lingo but for your terms that means there= COOL.


----------



## Tescos (Apr 19, 2008)

seanbond said:


> i kno u dont understand the lingo but for your terms that means there= COOL.


Then I would warm them up a little. Believe me I have been to where many of these species can be found and it is quite warm there!


----------



## FryLock (Apr 19, 2008)

Tescos said:


> Then I would warm them up a little. Believe me I have been to where many of these species can be found and it is quite warm there!


Yes good advice that could well make them seem ill


----------



## seanbond (Apr 19, 2008)

Tescos said:


> Then I would warm them up a little. Believe me I have been to where many of these species can be found and it is quite warm there!


lol!

so youv been there, COOL...im going to borneo for 3 weeks in jan, ill document my finds of course.


----------



## Tescos (Apr 19, 2008)

seanbond said:


> lol!
> 
> so youv been there, COOL...im going to borneo for 3 weeks in jan, ill document my finds of course.


Nice. where abouts? I'm off again in June to revisit a few places I injoyed the last time I was there and off course some new areas for me.


----------



## von_z (Apr 19, 2008)

You guys are lucky!  I haven't been anywhere since I went to Costa Rica 4-1/2 years ago.....


----------



## seanbond (Apr 19, 2008)

Tescos said:


> Nice. where abouts? I'm off again in June to revisit a few places I injoyed the last time I was there and off course some new areas for me.


def sarawak, where are the best places to go to find some earth tigers? iv got 3 weeks to travel around to good places, were planning on jan but what would you recommend as far as being able to be there in the peak seasons? be nice to find some gravis females.....Phormingochilus everetti located in borneo?


----------



## Tescos (Apr 19, 2008)

In almost the same words as a friend of mine (Soren) . Show a plane ticket and share information about any finds you make and I will share what I know (not a great deal yet but possibly a bit more after June) and I will be more than happy to help out.
All the best
Chris


----------



## Drachenjager (Apr 19, 2008)

von_z said:


> You guys are lucky!  I haven't been anywhere since I went to Costa Rica 4-1/2 years ago.....


i have left Texas 3 times in my life and still the farthest north i have been is Amarillo, Texas lol


----------



## von_z (Apr 19, 2008)

Drachenjager said:


> i have left Texas 3 times in my life and still the farthest north i have been is Amarillo, Texas lol


Well I guess I don't feel quite so bad now.  Thanks!


----------



## scolex (Apr 19, 2008)

Man if I had only known better when I was younger! I have Been around the world and back.   Mad cause I didn't bring anything back! Africa 3x just for starters. I guess I still have time since I am only 28 :? But then again if you live in TX there is no reason to ever leave you can have all the animals and guns you want!!! I think I need to pack my bags for TX!


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Apr 20, 2008)

Anywhere is there ACTUAL proof and not just hearsay that Lampropelma violaceopes is C. sp "blue"??? Can this be proven or is it just another falsity that will cause more confusion than is already in out there? Id like to know some sources....
-Nate


----------



## metallica (Apr 20, 2008)

so you want a better source then Volker von Wirth on this?? good luck.


----------



## von_z (Apr 20, 2008)

Is there any reason that people are so testy on the forum lately?  Although, metallica, I will say that you do come across as a little 'uppety' and abrasive.


----------



## hairmetalspider (Apr 20, 2008)

von_z said:


> Is there any reason that people are so testy on the forum lately?  Although, metallica, I will say that you do come across as a little 'uppety' and abrasive.


I did a little research. From what I've found, they appear to be two different species altogether. Could be wrong but that's what I've found. *shrug*

All technicalities aside, they are two different T's. That's obvious from simple photos.


----------



## metallica (Apr 20, 2008)

von_z said:


> Although, metallica, I will say that you do come across as a little 'uppety' and abrasive.


if you or anyone else doesn't like what i write, then just report it... or press the link in my signature.


----------



## FryLock (Apr 20, 2008)

Short version long.

A man called Abraham finds big blue spider in Singapore names it as Lampropelma violaceopes as it's a nice colour and he thinks it best fits the genus Lampropelma, spider is found again in recent times enters the pet market were it's found to be a Cyriopagopus species (C. sp "blue").

But before hand another spider has been found and entered the pet market which due to the confusion that offen surrounds old papers (two spiders may have been included in the paper for L.v) had already been given title "Lampropelma violaceopes" (but iirc in this case only as a cheronym(sp) aka "working monkia").

Long version short.

Blue spider got two names, chap that named it got it a bit wrong had a big work load with freeing the slaves ect ect.


----------



## von_z (Apr 20, 2008)

metallica said:


> if you or anyone else doesn't like what i write, then just report it... or press the link in my signature.


Why do you have to be like that?  Nobody is trying to insult you.  I wasn't saying you were coming across that way on purpose.  If you are looking for a fight, go somewhere else.  This is supposed to be a friendly forum for exchange of ideas and information.


----------



## Tescos (Apr 20, 2008)

metallica said:


> if you or anyone else doesn't like what i write, then just report it... or press the link in my signature.


Stop being all uppety and abrasive or I will report you to the powers that be!!!!!!!


----------



## FryLock (Apr 20, 2008)

von_z said:


> Why do you have to be like that?  Nobody is trying to insult you.  I wasn't saying you were coming across that way on purpose.  If you are looking for a fight, go somewhere else.  This is supposed to be a friendly forum for exchange of ideas and information.


Eddy just tells it how it is, not everyone that seems a bit short at times means it in a surly way, also as he says you can just report posts if they offend .



P.s But i forgot he is good friends with Scott and Debby so don't expect to much!..


----------



## von_z (Apr 20, 2008)

FryLock said:


> Eddy just tells it how it is, not everyone that seems a bit short at times means it in a surly way, also as he says you can just report posts if they offend .
> 
> 
> 
> P.s But i forgot he is good friends with Scott and Debby so don't expect to much!..


I'm just wondering why he needs to be so obviously surly.  It's not my responsibility to decide which posts are appropriate and which are not, and last time I checked, having a bad attitude wasn't against forum rules, so what am I supposed to report anyway?  I just want to know why the anonymity of the internet turns people into jerks.


----------



## Tescos (Apr 20, 2008)

It's not your responsibility to decide which posts are appropriate and which are not and yet it is your responsibility to call people jerks for just answering a question it seems.


----------



## von_z (Apr 20, 2008)

Tescos said:


> It's not your responsibility to decide which posts are appropriate and which are not and yet it is your responsibility to call people jerks for just answering a question it seems.


I give up.  It is what it is.


----------



## Tescos (Apr 20, 2008)

yes that being an answer to a question. nothing more.


----------



## FryLock (Apr 20, 2008)

Tescos said:


> yes that being an answer to a question. nothing more.


I can't think of a good reply to that one so il paraphrase Bob.

Yes and how many times must the funny picture posts fly before were forever banned?.

The answer my friend is blowin in the wind


----------



## metallica (Apr 20, 2008)

is this a Singapore blue or a Singapore violet?


----------



## Tescos (Apr 20, 2008)

niether. Its a Malayasian violet blue down the road third tree on the left form.


----------



## metallica (Apr 20, 2008)

can i mate it with my highland male?


----------



## moose35 (Apr 20, 2008)

von_z said:


> I'm just wondering why he needs to be so obviously surly.  It's not my responsibility to decide which posts are appropriate and which are not, and last time I checked, having a bad attitude wasn't against forum rules, so what am I supposed to report anyway?  I just want to know why the anonymity of the internet turns people into jerks.


maybe extreme knowledge in our hobby can come across a bad attitude.   ........look up some of his posts...............



                    moose


----------



## Merfolk (Apr 20, 2008)

This is the pet trade L v:

http://www.meetourspiders.com/MEDIA/PICS/SPIDERS/violaceopes/violaceopes1.JPG
(any pic I could find)

The Singapore Blue is way more arboreal shape, with the enlarged ''Toes'', and also blue colors aren't that predominent on the other spider.

I think that Singapore Blue fits more the description given by Abraham for Lv.

The other one looks abit more like a leggier Haplopelma!


----------



## seanbond (Apr 20, 2008)

this thread at one point was informative...


----------



## metallica (Apr 20, 2008)

where did it go wrong then?


----------



## phormingochilus (Apr 21, 2008)

The Lampropelma violaceopes that Abraham described in 1924 is this species:
http://asianarboreals.googlepages.com/lampropelmaviolaceopes

Confusingly it is sold as Cyriopagopus sp. Blue, Malaysian variety (#1) and a Singapore variety (#2). The differences assumed to be subtle colour differences and in particular that the malaysian variety should have a olive/tan carapace, whereas in the Singapore variety it is dark bluish. Fact is that these differences are related to size and age. Thus old specimens has the dark carapace and a darker violet hue than younger specimens that will sport a paler carapace and a lighter violet hue. The same darkening with age is seen in C. schioedtei and P. everetti as well.

The "Lampropelma violaceopes" that Botar and Swift has for sale is this species:
http://asianarboreals.googlepages.com/ornithoctoninaeg.sp."haplopelmarobustum"

This species is as of yet unidentified, but has been attempted sold under a herd of names; Cyriopagopus sp. "Blue-femur", Lampropelma violaceopes and Haplopelma robustum. It has nothing to do with Singapore, but come from high altitudes in the central malaysian highland. As with every other species this also has it's own subtle variations depending on age and locality.

As for Abraham, he was the dude who described Lampropelma violaceopes. Who he was and all the other stuff, you will have to retrieve for your own interest as I have no idea.

Regards
Søren


----------



## hairmetalspider (Apr 21, 2008)

phormingochilus said:


> The Lampropelma violaceopes that Abraham described in 1924 is this species:
> http://asianarboreals.googlepages.com/lampropelmaviolaceopes
> 
> Confusingly it is sold as Cyriopagopus sp. Blue, Malaysian variety (#1) and a Singapore variety (#2). The differences assumed to be subtle colour differences and in particular that the malaysian variety should have a olive/tan carapace, whereas in the Singapore variety it is dark bluish. Fact is that these differences are related to size and age. Thus old specimens has the dark carapace and a darker violet hue than younger specimens that will sport a paler carapace and a lighter violet hue. The same darkening with age is seen in C. schioedtei and P. everetti as well.
> ...


Awesome, thanks dude.


----------



## pinkfoot (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi Soren

Has any decision been reached as to what the correct name is now?

Cheers ~ :?


----------



## leswatson (Apr 21, 2008)

Guys, Guys. I really could`nt care less who put what name to what, I would just like "your" expert advice on the care of this type of T


----------



## phormingochilus (Apr 21, 2008)

See my previous reply:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=1137592&postcount=52

Regards
Søren



pinkfoot said:


> Hi Soren
> 
> Has any decision been reached as to what the correct name is now?
> 
> Cheers ~ :?


----------



## phormingochilus (Apr 21, 2008)

Check this site for details on the species:

http://asianarboreals.googlepages.com/home

Regards
Søren



leswatson said:


> Guys, Guys. I really could`nt care less who put what name to what, I would just like "your" expert advice on the care of this type of T


----------



## pinkfoot (Apr 21, 2008)

phormingochilus said:


> See my previous reply:
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=1137592&postcount=52
> 
> Regards
> Søren


Guess that's a no...?? 

Thanks anyway, but I did read your post the first time, and could not find a conclusion. I'll keep reading it in case I missed something.


----------



## pinkfoot (Apr 21, 2008)

leswatson said:


> Guys, Guys. I really could`nt care less who put what name to what, I would just like "your" expert advice on the care of this type of T


Sorry man ~ we did kinda hijack the thread...!

I'm no expert, but I have several of these 'Blue thingies' and keep them as _burrowing arboreals_! Nope, I'm not being sarcastic, but until I learn more, I have mine in a taller than wide glass viv, with plenty of climbing material, but also with enough soil for ample burrowing to take place.

This far, at least two of mine have spun tubes from the surface to below ground, and they do seem decidedly more terrestrial as we have read in an earlier post. When I purchased them, however, the dealer insisted they were arboreal, hence the confusion.

Hope this helps...


----------



## Merfolk (Apr 21, 2008)

They are indeed arboreal, but somehow reside at the base of the tree/branch and climb up to hunt.

Wild specimens in tall trees will ''burrow'' in deep crannies in the trunk, where the bark is half rotten and can be dug a bit like earth. They won't necessarely go down
to bury in the soil but will indeed seek a shelter from direct sunlight even more than most arboreal sp...


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Apr 21, 2008)

phormingochilus said:


> The Lampropelma violaceopes that Abraham described in 1924 is this species:
> http://asianarboreals.googlepages.com/lampropelmaviolaceopes
> 
> Confusingly it is sold as Cyriopagopus sp. Blue, Malaysian variety (#1) and a Singapore variety (#2). The differences assumed to be subtle colour differences and in particular that the malaysian variety should have a olive/tan carapace, whereas in the Singapore variety it is dark bluish. Fact is that these differences are related to size and age. Thus old specimens has the dark carapace and a darker violet hue than younger specimens that will sport a paler carapace and a lighter violet hue. The same darkening with age is seen in C. schioedtei and P. everetti as well.
> ...


Finally it is cleared up in an understandable manner! Looks like i will be relabeling...

BTW- i dont agree with "reaching maturity in 1 year" that doesnt even seem possible to me after keeping this species. I could probably see 2-3 years but not 1 year. 

Anyways thanks for your post.
-Nate


----------



## phormingochilus (Apr 22, 2008)

shammer4life said:


> BTW- i dont agree with "reaching maturity in 1 year" that doesnt even seem possible to me after keeping this species. I could probably see 2-3 years but not 1 year.


Well - fact is that we have had males mature in less than a year when doing high and regular feeding intervals. It is common consensus that the male and females reach sexual maturity (though not maximum size for the females) at the same instar. Thus I feel pretty confident in saying that this species can reach sexual maturity in less than a year. However - notice I am not stating that it can reach maximum size in less than a year, that takes a wee bit longer, but still shorter time than for instance C. schoedtei, that in this regard is a slow grower compared to L. violaceopes.

Regards
Søren


----------



## phormingochilus (Apr 23, 2008)

Just to underline that my statement about the maturation rate of Lampropelma violaceopes is not based on opinions or assumptions, but on the actual situation with this species, here is a random post from another thread with a male maturing in about a year:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=1137987&postcount=1

Regards
Søren


----------



## seanbond (Apr 23, 2008)

phormingochilus said:


> Just to underline that my statement about the maturation rate of Lampropelma violaceopes is not based on opinions or assumptions, but on the actual situation with this species, here is a random post from another thread with a male maturing in about a year:
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=1137987&postcount=1
> 
> ...


soren just to give you a heads up, kelly didnt get the same shipment as botar and his Lampropelma violaceopes are CAPTIVE BRED lings. i inquired about the haplopelma robustum you thought he had and he was definitely displeased to know that you were assuming he had something else. iv done buisness with him several times he is VERY knowledgeable. thought this would clear things up for others, cya.


----------



## phormingochilus (Apr 23, 2008)

I really don't recall assuming anything about neither Kelly nor Botars stock. But since you are now implying that his naming of his "Lampropelma violaceopes" stock is valid because he is a reputable dealer with a vast knowledge, then I will comment on the "Lampropelma violaceopes" stock that both Kelly and Botar have.

Well - Botars Lampropelma violaceopes are not L. violaceopes:
http://www.botarby8s.com/pricelist.php?page=3&cat=tarantula

Kellys Lampropelma violaceopes are not L. violaceopes:
http://www.swiftinverts.com/

The mislabelling is not their fault, but the name label given by the supplier and a misidentification done by Volker von Wirth many years ago on this species. I do know how irritating it feel to change labels over and over again, but that's the name of the game when you wish to stay on top of the naming game.

What they do have as "Lampropelma violaceopes" is an unidentified Ornithoctonine spider, that has nothing nearer to do with Lampropelma violaceopes than belonging in the same subfamily, and which has been attempted sold under various names, which I have explained in this post:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=1137592&postcount=52

And this posting was an attempt to clear out the name confusion between these two different species.

Whatever feelings Kelly have about putting the wrong labels on his spiders is not relevant for neither the species status nor the name status of these two species. All I can say is - deal with it. Preferably by changing the labels to avoid further misunderstandings in the future.

Regards
Søren



seanbond said:


> soren just to give you a heads up, kelly didnt get the same shipment as botar and his Lampropelma violaceopes are CAPTIVE BRED lings. i inquired about the haplopelma robustum you thought he had and he was definitely displeased to know that you were assuming he had something else. iv done buisness with him several times he is VERY knowledgeable. thought this would clear things up for others, cya.


----------



## lewisskinner (Apr 28, 2008)

Lee:

To get back on-topic, here is how I keep mine:













It's a cage taller than it is wide, around 4" substrate at the front (deeper at the back) and the spider has made a home inside the cork bark "tree stump", and has burrowed down inside that.


----------



## Merfolk (Apr 28, 2008)

Very same setup for mine. If I had money, all of my Ts would be in that, all 80 of them !!!!!


----------



## lewisskinner (Apr 28, 2008)

Exo Terra cages are simply glorious aren't they?


----------



## vbrooke (Apr 29, 2008)

lewisskinner said:


> Exo Terra cages are simply glorious aren't they?


That is a beautiful set-up! I need some of those for my OBT's that can't decide if they are terrestrial or arboreal


----------



## AubZ (Apr 29, 2008)

lewisskinner said:


> Exo Terra cages are simply glorious aren't they?


Hehe, worth every cent.   Only problem is you need a dedicated T room if you wanna house all your aboreals in there.


----------



## clearlysaid (Apr 29, 2008)

Just wanted to say I use exo-terra for my C sp Blue, also... and a warning, she is known to burrow _into_ the styrofoam... so if you get an exo-terra, it may be a good idea to remove the styrofoam.  I personally like how it looks, regardless how fake it looks... but she's got bits of styrofoam strewn about her substrate now and it looks messy.  haha.


----------



## von_z (Apr 29, 2008)

Way to get back on topic folks!:clap:


----------



## Pyropiscus (May 3, 2008)

so basically, a moist arboreal setup with a hide?


----------



## Brian S (May 3, 2008)

Pyropiscus said:


> so basically, a moist arboreal setup with a hide?


Yep, That will work


----------



## kcpzpr (Oct 5, 2008)

Anyone knows the lifespan of L. Violaceopes, compairing to C. Schioedtei for example?


----------



## dtknow (Oct 5, 2008)

Considering the relatively fast rate of maturation maybe <8 years?

Also, at what legspan are females mature?  I've got one est. 5.5 and while she is showing some blue/purple nothing near some photos I've seen posted.


----------



## kcpzpr (Oct 8, 2008)

I`ve found data ranging from 5 to 15 years for L. Violaceopes. This my 5 inch female postmoult, do You think she`s ready for daiting?


----------



## Brian S (Oct 8, 2008)

kcpzpr said:


> This my 5 inch female postmoult, do You think she`s ready for daiting?


I dont know, you might should send her to me to inspect


----------



## kcpzpr (Oct 8, 2008)

She plays a hard one to get...


----------



## ShellsandScales (Oct 8, 2008)

IMO "singapore blue" should be cyriopagopus sp. singapore blue. It looks very similar (from the same family) as c. schroderi(sp?) where as the other species that is seen labled as L. violaceps looks a little less "related". I realize this is a very unscientific analysis but if you look closely at pics the shoe seems to fit. and I love it when you can send one species to a different family to fill that gap and then another species drops into it's place so the name isn't going obsolete, We were just talking about the wrong spider for a bit there. There's my layman's two cents. Wish I would have paid more attention to classification and nomenclature(again sp?) when I was in school.


----------



## Merfolk (Oct 9, 2008)

I agree, but we should see pictures of other species confirmed as Lampropelma as well as other Cyriopagopuses and compare real time. No other Lampropelma realy seems to be one!


----------



## Brian S (Oct 9, 2008)

ShellsandScales said:


> IMO "singapore blue" should be cyriopagopus sp. singapore blue. It looks very similar (from the same family) as c. schroderi(sp?) where as the other species that is seen labled as L. violaceps looks a little less "related". I realize this is a very unscientific analysis but if you look closely at pics the shoe seems to fit. and I love it when you can send one species to a different family to fill that gap and then another species drops into it's place so the name isn't going obsolete, We were just talking about the wrong spider for a bit there. There's my layman's two cents. Wish I would have paid more attention to classification and nomenclature(again sp?) when I was in school.


Keep out a watchful eye because I do believe L. v. will be moved into the genus Cyriopagopus sometime in the future . Possibly be called Cyriopagopus violeceps? We will have to wait and see.

As for the "old" L.v. being sold by dealers thats another story. I dont think anyone is really for sure what the heck it is LOL


----------



## Merfolk (Oct 9, 2008)

That other Lampropelma thing could be solved simply. If other Lampropelmas are confirmed to be all arboreals and this one is a burrowing specie, it doesn't belong in this genus. In my opinion, Singablue looks more Cyriopagopus to me.  I've seen a Lampropelma sp 'Borneo' being close, but also a L. nigerimum (spelling???) looking very different. ButI need to know if those sp are described properly.


----------



## Brian S (Oct 9, 2008)

Merfolk said:


> In my opinion, Singablue looks more Cyriopagopus to me.


That is why I posted what I did


----------



## dtknow (Oct 9, 2008)

Whoa that girl is 5 inches? 

Here is mine. She's still got mostly baby colors. When I get home I'll measure her(but she will likely have molted by that time)


----------



## kcpzpr (Oct 10, 2008)

Yes, about 13 cm legspan, 5-5,5 body freshly after moult. You`ve got a nice looking T there:clap: I`ve checked dates of instars, one every 2-3 months.


----------



## phormingochilus (Oct 12, 2008)

The Cyriopagopus resolution is entirely depending on if the identity of the type species C. paganus is being identical to what we refer to as Cyriopagopus today. The same applies to the Lampropelma genus where the type of L. nigerimmum need to be examined and redescribed. This work is in progress. 

Regards
Søren


----------

